# Charlestown H.S. Locked Down After Shooting Attempt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Charlestown High School was locked down shortly before 8 a.m. Thursday morning after shots were fired near the school. 
No one was hurt in the shooting. 
Police said they received reports of shots fired on Bunker Hill Street near the school. A revolver was reportedly recovered in some bushes at the Carney Court housing complex and one shell casing was found.

No arrests were made but school district officials said numerous students were taken into custody for questioning.

Officials said the shooting may have been sparked by a fight between students that took place outside the school on Wednesday, with some of those involved confronting each other again outside the school Thursday morning.

Boston Mayor Thomas Menino was at the scene.

There was no indication when the lockdown will be lifted.

*NewsCenter 5 and The Boston Channel.com will have updates on this story as details become available.*


----------



## BSP4141 (Jun 16, 2006)

and yet again, school police is not armed


----------



## bspd103 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rumor had it from officers in the area was that someone was shot. Also, most of the kids said that someone was shot. Rumor or are they hiding the truth?


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

All we have is one school resource officer at the Somerville High. We had several patrol units standing by at the school today, I guess there was info received about a group or gang. The bloods have been coming into Somerville since last year. ms-13 is in East Somerville , h-block in the Mystic Ave. projects, and you'll probably see all of them at Good Times on the weekends, plus an asian gang or two.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

zebra3 said:


> All we have is one school resource officer at the Somerville High. We had several patrol units standing by at the school today, I guess there was info received about a group or gang. The bloods have been coming into Somerville since last year. ms-13 is in East Somerville , h-block in the Mystic Ave. projects, and you'll probably see all of them at Good Times on the weekends, plus an asian gang or two.


GEEE WILIKERS !!! sounds like just a great place to raise kids!


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Not really any different than other cities in the Boston area. Up until three years ago I worked the East Somerville car for about 9 years. ms-13 filtered into Somerville thourgh Everett, Chelsea and East Boston. h-block came in after they renovated the projects, an off-shoot of the Boston h-block gang. And in the late 90's the yuppies came in from Cambridge, I don't know what's worse. Good Time Billiards attracts every different group on the North Shore, usually not good when they're all together.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Charlestown High has a shooting every year this is nothing new.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Security Beefed Up After Shooting Near H.S.*

*Metal Detectors To Be Installed At School *

*BOSTON -- *Boston Police now say a shooting outside Charlestown High School may be linked to the notorious Bloods street gang.

Police said the person who fired a shotgun Thursday morning near the school was likely involved in a scuffle with local teens the night before.

No one was hurt but Charlestown High was temporarily locked down. Security will be increased at the school Friday. Extra police officers will patrol in and around the building.

Metal detectors will also be installed at the entrance.

The Boston Herald reported that the added security will be rolled out across the Boston Public Schools System in the coming weeks.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## SP880 (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone seen the article from I think it was last year, where the principal of CHS said that he relies on School Police to find the weapons and doesn't believe in the metal detectors? Everyone thinks that metal detectors are the answers and cameras will help. Meanwhile the buildings have multiple entrances that are not monitored. People aren't trained on how to do the metal detectors and scan students. The kids say it's a belt buckle and they say, oh ok go ahead. Meanwhile they have a knife in their back pocket. Yeah they'll deter a kid from coming in the front door with a gun, but they'll just come in the side door with a gun. Scary!!!!!


----------

